# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zelfmoord :(

## Maikee

Halloo,,

K'bn en meisje van 12jaar , en zit in de problemen,,
Vroeger keek men ouders niet naar me om ,, 
Nu ook ni ,, Men broer en men stiefzus , wonen bij mij
Men ouders hebben een hekel aan mij , waarom weet ik niett 
Kheb al verschillende ziektes gehad , dat eeft een deel van men leve kapot gemaakt , mensen dii achter me staan , Enn om me gaven,wist ik meteen , oke ik zal men leve doordoen , maaaa,, Men ouderss en men broer enzo,, zijn me te veel , weg lopen heeft geen zin , Dan blijft er maar nog 1ding op , zelfmoord , Sommige geloven het niet , dat ik in de problemen zit , maar Ik maak het mee ,, Men leve is kapot en zal zo blijven  :Frown:  

Wat denken jullie ervan?? 

Gtzz ,, xx

----------


## dotito

Lieve lieve Maikee,

Wat erg te lezen dat je zo'n gedachten hebt,heb je niemand op school waar je kan mee praten over u probleem.
Heb je het gevoel dat je thuis word afgewezen?
Wat maakt jou in je leven zo moeilijk,om niet meer verder te willen.....
Zelfmoord is geen oplossing meisje,er zijn andere uitwegen.Als je het moeilijk hebt,of als je het niet meer ziet zitten daar kan ik inkomen.
Maar voor alles is er een oplossing.
Schrijf het hier van je af hoe jij je voelt,kan echt deugd doen,en zo kunnen wij u misschien helpen.
Hou de moed er in,en probeer positief te denken.

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## Maikee

> Lieve lieve Maikee,
> 
> Wat erg te lezen dat je zo'n gedachten hebt,heb je niemand op school waar je kan mee praten over u probleem.
> Heb je het gevoel dat je thuis word afgewezen?
> Wat maakt jou in je leven zo moeilijk,om niet meer verder te willen.....
> Zelfmoord is geen oplossing meisje,er zijn andere uitwegen.Als je het moeilijk hebt,of als je het niet meer ziet zitten daar kan ik inkomen.
> Maar voor alles is er een oplossing.
> Schrijf het hier van je af hoe jij je voelt,kan echt deugd doen,en zo kunnen wij u misschien helpen.
> Hou de moed er in,en probeer positief te denken.
> ...



Haloo,,

Met veel dank dat je ingaat in mij,,
Kvoel me éénzaam thuiss ,, niemand dii om me geeft niemand dii het begrijpt wat ik denk of voel , al dii pijn ,, 
Pff , Er zijn geen uitwegen , 

Groetjess Maikee , xx

----------


## dotito

Er zijn altijd uitwegen meisje,is er niemand bij jou thuis op dit moment?Wat is dan juist het probleem..... wil je erover praten of liever niet??

Groetjes

----------


## Maikee

> Er zijn altijd uitwegen meisje,is er niemand bij jou thuis op dit moment?Wat is dan juist het probleem..... wil je erover praten of liever niet??
> 
> Groetjes



Jhaa ,, men zus , en men broer , en men beste vriendin , men ouders zijn een weekend met andere vrienden camperen ,, En zou er over willen praten x

Groetjess

----------


## dotito

Wat ligt er op u lever meid?Kan je het niet bespreken met je beste vriendin?

----------


## Maikee

> Wat ligt er op u lever meid?Kan je het niet bespreken met je beste vriendin?



Jhaa Ik weet niet ,, Maar Het is veel te erg voor het te vertellen ,En heb al veel dingen verteld toen me ouders gescheiden waren , en nu nog is anders en da zou zze meschien ook nie fijn vinden héé X

Grtzz x

----------


## dotito

Wens je dan heel veel sterkte toe meid.

Lieve groetjes terug

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Maikee,

Wat vervelend dat je je zo voelt en dat je denkt dat er maar 1 uitweg is  :Frown: 
Zoals Dotito zegt is er altijd een uitweg!
Ookal is het moeilijk voor jou om te vertellen wat er is of denk je dat het moeilijk is voor de ander om aan te horen wat er met jou aan de hand is, het werkt wel erg bevrijdend om je verhaal aan iemand kwijt te kunnen!
Als je beste vriendin er niet voor je is of als je denkt het niet bij haar kwijt te kunnen, dan mag je je verhaal hier zeker kwijt hoor en als je liever je verhaal aan 1 iemand kwijt wil in plaats van het hier zo openbaar te plaatsen dan kan en mag je bijvoorbeeld Dotito of mij altijd een privé bericht sturen met wat er op jou lever ligt! We willen met alle liefde naar jou luisteren en je proberen te helpen!
Praten over hoe je je voelt met iemand is belangrijk, dus ik hoop dat je er met iemand over kan/wil/durft te praten!
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte toe!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Er is altijd een uitweg en hoop; zelfmoord is géén oplossing meid!!

Hou vol en hou moed!!

Praat of schrijf van je af ... er zijn zéker mensen die om je geven, van je houden en die het beste met je voorhebben!!

Sterkte!!

----------


## Maikee

> Er is altijd een uitweg en hoop; zelfmoord is géén oplossing meid!!
> 
> Hou vol en hou moed!!
> 
> Praat of schrijf van je af ... er zijn zéker mensen die om je geven, van je houden en die het beste met je voorhebben!!
> 
> Sterkte!!




Danku , 
Ik zal het proberen , Het zal hopelijk lukken
En bedankt voor u steun ! 

Grtoetjes Maikee xx

----------


## Maikee

> Lieve Maikee,
> 
> Wat vervelend dat je je zo voelt en dat je denkt dat er maar 1 uitweg is 
> Zoals Dotito zegt is er altijd een uitweg!
> Ookal is het moeilijk voor jou om te vertellen wat er is of denk je dat het moeilijk is voor de ander om aan te horen wat er met jou aan de hand is, het werkt wel erg bevrijdend om je verhaal aan iemand kwijt te kunnen!
> Als je beste vriendin er niet voor je is of als je denkt het niet bij haar kwijt te kunnen, dan mag je je verhaal hier zeker kwijt hoor en als je liever je verhaal aan 1 iemand kwijt wil in plaats van het hier zo openbaar te plaatsen dan kan en mag je bijvoorbeeld Dotito of mij altijd een privé bericht sturen met wat er op jou lever ligt! We willen met alle liefde naar jou luisteren en je proberen te helpen!
> Praten over hoe je je voelt met iemand is belangrijk, dus ik hoop dat je er met iemand over kan/wil/durft te praten!
> Ik wens je heel veel sterkte toe!
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss



Het gaat soms heel moeilijk , maar is zijn sommige mensen die tips gegoven hebben, waar ik Zeker wil naar luisteren , of proberen aan te denken , Het is al beter geworden , er geven nu veel meer mensen om mij En ja , zo wow ik het ook hebben , thuis Is het wel niet goed , maar dat is niet zo erg 

Danku voor al je moed , en voor je steun

Groete Maiké x

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Maikee,

Je bent een jonge meid die net aan de pubertijd begint, ik heb thuis een leeftijdsgenood van jou, mijn eigen dochter. En neem van mij aan dat alle meiden van jou leeftijd het af en toe erg moeilijk hebben. Dat je ouders je inderdaad niet altijd even lief vinden is ook normaal. Dat vind ik mijn dochter ook niet altijd. En dan kan ik ook behoorlijk op haar mopperen. En dan roept ook zij was ik maar dood. Maar alle problemen lossen we samen op, om vervolgens weer een conflict aan te gaan. En ik blijf echt van haar houden, naar de hel en terug! Neem dat maar van mij aan. Ik weet ook zeker dat dit ook voor jou ouders geldt, alleen zal ik het haar vertellen en een ander kan zijn/haar gevoelens minder goed delen met iemand waar hij/zij erg om geeft.
Luister meid. Puberen is hard werken. Al je gevoelens liggen door elkaar, en je hebt al zo veel mee gemaakt. Daarnaast veranderd je vertrouwde meisjes lijf ook nog eens in die van een jonge vrouw. Ga er maar aan staan.
Maar je hebt nog een beste vriendin, deel je problemen met haar, ook zij heeft problemen. En samen ben je sterk. Verder....
Kan je ook nog vertellen dat het nog lang niet over is. Maar wat ik wel zeker weet is dat het een keer over gaat en dat je er alleen maar verstandiger, volwassener en sterker uit zult gaan komen.
En ook hier kun je steun krijgen. Dus gooi maar in de groep,

Een knuffel van een puberpapa,

Ikke

----------


## joshuatree

Denk al jaren aan zelfbeeindiging....heb het ook al 2 keer geprobeerd. Is al jaren geleden..
En het gaat nog steeds op en neer....en dan meestal neer...en goed neer de laatste tijd
Vooral sinds het overlijden van Antonie....
Klinkt heel onnozel of gek...
Ik heb me altijd verbonden gevoelen met hem.......altijd gehoopt dat ik zo'n vriend zou hebben.....

Ik heb een post geplaats bij wat vind jij mooie muziek.....is dit nou later...

ik kan alleen maar zeggen ........IS DIT NOU LATER....IK SNAP GEEN DONDER VAN HET LEVEN.....IK WEET NOG STEEDS NIET WIE IK BEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wat ik hiermee wil zeggen weet ik ook niet zo goed .........alleen dat het niet zo goed met me gaat denk ik...

----------


## Oki07

@ Joshua. Ik begrijp dat het nieuws van Antonie wat teweeg heeft gebracht. Ik was er ook van geschrokken. Zo jong en dan een vrouw en twee kinderen achterlaten. Hij moet zich heel ellendig gevoeld hebben dat hij geen andere uitweg zag.

Heb jij wel hulp op dit moment?

----------


## sietske763

hey josh.....k begrijp je wel...eigenlijk doet antonie iets wat jij zou willen................gewoon klaar met dit leven, geen verdriet en pijn meer.....maar josh, je hebt het heel moeilijk, maar je dochter...is zij het niet waard om voor te leven, ik weet het ik kan makkelijk kletsen, probeer te zien dat er mensen van je houden, hier ook op mc,

toch even een kritisch puntje.....(vat het niet verkeerd op.....ik wil je alleen maar helpen en gelukkig zien want zolang als je hier lid bent ben je al ongelukkig)
dat kritische puntje is....wat doe je er zelf aan....je legt je er bij neer als je psych langdurig ziek is....er wordt dan gezegd; josh zoek een ander, denk aan jezelf.....heb je ook een nieuwe psych gezocht, heb je pogingen gedaan om via dagopname je te leren uitten, heb je wel de goede med.
je moet meer voor jezelf opkomen en dat leer je trouwens heel goed via dagtherapie...maar heel veel dingen wil je ook niet......ik snap het wel, tuurlijk wil je je niet laten opnemen, wat tegen jou gezegd is.....maar dat kan wel je leven veranderen omdat ze via observatie med. geven.
ik wil je zo graag helpen........maar laat je jezelf wel helpen??omdat bijna iedere optie van psych en mc jij niet wilt....
lieve josh, neem alsjeblieft stappen....stappen die nu miss niet leuk zijn maar voor de rest van je leven ws heel waardevol zijn...
ik zou zeggen; lieve josh, overdenk de adviezen van je (nu zieke)psychiater!!!
doe er wat mee!! en denk aan degene die van je houden die je nodig hebben!!!
liefs

----------


## Oki07

Naar aanleiding van de reactie van Sietske wil ik je alleen laten weten dat mijn moeder ook erg depressief is geweest. Ze liep bij een psych en slikte AD. De psych zei op een gegeven moment dat het niet meer ging zo en stelde opname/dagbehandeling voor. Mijn moeder wilde niet; ze moest er ook voor ons zijn (ik was 15, mijn zusje 12). Ze heeft toch de dagbehandeling van 4 dagen per week gedaan en na enkele weken ging het echt beter met haar, terwijl ze er daarvoor ook aan dacht er een einde aan te maken. Ze is achteraf heel blij dat ze toch die stap genomen heeft.
Ik ken jouw situatie niet, maar wilde dit toch even met je delen. Veel sterkte!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Maikee,
Fijn dat je probeert te denken aan de tips die je gekregen hebt en dat je ervaart dat er zoveel meer mensen om jou geven  :Smile:  
Hopelijk veranderd er door te praten (is namelijk heel belangrijk) ook wat aan jou thuis situatie en komt het allemaal goed!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Ikke,
Heel mooi gezegd!

@ Joshua,
Ik ben blij voor jou dochter, geliefden en vrienden dat jij er nog steeds bent!
Ik kan me goed indenken dat het leven momenteel te zwaar voor je is en je net als Anthonie Kamerling de beslissing wil maken om hier niet meer te zijn. 
Je hebt verschillende medicatie geprobeerd wat niet hielp, je hebt niet een goede band met je psychiater, je geliefde zit ook met een depressie, en de wereld/maatschappij is keihard!
Ik kan ook begrijpen dat jij niet opgenomen wilt worden omdat jou het niks lijkt en omdat je er dan niet kan zijn voor je dochter en partner, maar er zijn ook andere manieren voor jou om hulp te krijgen zonder de hele tijd weg te zijn bij jou gezin. Je zou van psychiater kunnen wisselen of een second opinion aan kunnen vragen bij een andere psychiater of psycholoog omdat je het niet altijd eens bent met je eigen psychiater misschien dat zij andere ideeën hebben, je zou een dagbehandeling kunnen volgen zodat je wel van 's avonds tot 's ochtends thuis bent, je zou ook 1 of meerdere keren per week een therapie kunnen volgen om van jou negatieve en depressieve gevoelens af te komen...
Zoals Sietske en Oki al aangeven hoeft een opname of dagbehandeling niet negatief te zijn, je kan het in elk geval proberen en kijken of je er inderdaad beter uitkomt zodat jij je gelukkiger voelt en er beter voor je dochter en partner zijn!
Hopelijk lukt het je om iets te proberen om je gelukkiger te voelen, weet dat wij er allemaal zijn om je te steunen!
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Oki,
Ja is zeker schrikken en brengt heel wat teweeg als zo'n jong iemand zelfmoord pleegt en een vrouw en kinderen achterlaat! Ik hoop voor zijn nabestaanden dat zij niet naast alle eventuele schuldgevoelens en 'waarom en wat als' vragen ook nog veel roddels te verduren krijgen, is al erg genoeg om iemand te moeten missen!
Is ook geen makkelijke beslissing geweest voor Anthonie Kamerling lijkt mij zo!
Fijn trouwens dat je moeder toch dagbehandeling is gaan doen ondanks dat zij dit niet wou ivm jullie en dat zij er beter is uitgekomen en dat zij achteraf ook blij is geweest dat zij het toch gedaan heeft!
Is misschien net dat duwtje in de rug voor iemand anders in zo'n zelfde situatie die loopt te twijfelen, dus bedankt voor het delen van deze informatie!

@ Sietske,
Ben het met je eens dat je soms dingen moet doen die je niet wilt of waar je tegenop ziet om verder te komen...

----------


## dotito

Josh,

Voor mijn verhaal kort te maken is omdat ik wat moe in mijn hoofd ben.Laat jezelf zoals iedereen al aanhaalt behandelen man.Een zware depressie met zelfmoordneigingen gaat niet van zelf over.Aub doe er iets!!!!!!!!!!!

Lieve groet en hopelijk voel je je snel iets beter.

----------


## boomertje88

Hoi,

Zelf heb ik ook aan zm gedacht en zelfs meerdere malen geprobeerd. Of het nou wel of niet lukt in beide gevallen voel je je zelf kut. Ik loop zelf nu al 10 jaar de deur plat bij psychiaters. Elke dag denk ik aan zm. Ook ik ben opgenomen geweest op een gesloten afdeling en ben twee keer in dagbehandeling geweest voor een paar maanden. Overdag in de groep voelde ik me wel iets beter, omdat mensen dezelfde problemen en klachten hebben dus je hoeft niet alles precies uit te leggen. Hun begrijpen je meteen. Ook hoef je niet te praten als je het niet wilt maar mensen willen altijd naar je luisteren. Misschien heb je baat bij ervaring verhalen van iemand anders. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld 2 dagen per week naar zo een groep gaan, dus dat je bepaalde onderdelen van de therapie volgt. Medicatie hoeft niet altijd voorgeschreven te worden tenzij je zelf aangeeft er behoefte aan te hebben. Ik wil wel naar je verhaal luisteren als je dat fijn vindt. Weet dat je er niet alleen voor staat. Dikke knuffel speciaal voor jou  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Boomertje,
Vervelend dat je elke dag aan zm denkt!
Wel fijn dat je in de overdag groep je je iets beter voelde, is wel zo fijn om contact te hebben met mensen die soortgelijke gedachtes en ervaringen hebben en elkaar dan te steunen en vooral naar elkaar te luisteren!
Heb jij zelf medicatie en hoe vaak of welke behandelaars/groepstherapieën bezoek je op dit moment?
Ik hoop dat er een dag komt waarop jij geen zm gedachten meer hebt en blijer met jezelf en je verleden kan zijn!
Heel veel sterkte en een dikke knuffel!
Bedankt voor het delen van jou ervaring!

----------


## boomertje88

Hoi luus,

Ik ben eerst begonnen met (Risperdal) Risperidon. Risperidon behoort tot de groep atypische antipsychotica. Het vermindert in de hersenen het effect van natuurlijk voorkomende stoffen, voornamelijk dopamine en serotonine. Hierdoor nemen psychosen af. Deze hadden niet genoeg effect dus kreeg ik (Seroquel) Quetiapine . Hiervan werd ik echt onwijs ziek en kwam heel veel aan. En nu gebruik ik (Zyprexa) Olanzapine daardoor ben ik ook veel aangekomen maar ik ben er niet misselijk van. Soms een beetje suf maar geen nare bijwerkingen tot nu toe ondervonden. Naast de Olanzapine gebruik ik een antihistaminica genaamd Promethazine.

Per dag neem ik er 4 van beide. Zelf heb ik niet echt het gevoel dat ze werken dus dat ga ik zeker met de dokter/psychiater overleggen.

Ik was eerst in behandeling in Haarlem dagbehandeling voor volwassenen bij GGZ in geest op de Zuiderpoort. En nu zit ik in Hoofddorp bij de GGZ Dat heet Spaarnepoort ook voor dagbehandeling. Weet niet hoe lang of ik daar onder behandeling blijf. 

Bedankt voor je knuffel. 

Als iemand andere medicatie heeft tegen psychoses en schizofrenie meld dit dan a.u.b. dan kan ik overleggen met mijn dokter of dat mij ook kan helpen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Boomertje,

Vervelend dat Risperidon niet genoeg effect had en dat je misselijk werd van Quetiapine.
Fijn dat je met Olanzapine geen nare bijwerkingen hebt ondervonden zover!
Andere veel voorgeschreven antipsychotica zijn Aripiprazol (Abilify), Clozapine (Clozapine/Leponex), Flufenazine (Anatensol/Flufenazine), Haloperidol (Haldol/Haloperidol), Perfenazine (Trilafon/Perfenazine), Pimozide (Orap).
Over Abilify staan de volgende posts http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=abilify , http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=abilify en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=abilify
Misschien dat je via google op andere ervaringen uitkomt?! 
Vervelend dat het voor jou gevoel niet echt werkt, is belangrijk dat met je atrs/psychiater te overleggen, misschien is er een ander middel of andere dosis beter voor je!

Goed dat je met dagbehandeling probeert om te gaan met je problemen en klachten!
Waarom ben je van locatie gewisseld?

----------


## boomertje88

Nou, ik kwam in die groep niet echt verder er zat geen vooruitgang in dus nu gaan we het hier proberen. Het ging daar voornamelijk over alcohol en drugs misbruik waar ik niets mee te maken heb. En dat stoorde mij heel erg. Je zit natuurlijk nou ja ik dan 5 dagen per week met die mensen in 1 ruimte en bij elk onderdeel van de therapie ging het er wel over. 
Bedankt voor het lijstje. Is er iemand die een van deze medicijnen gebruikt? Ik ga ze zeker even allemaal googlen om te zien wat menen er over zeggen.
Ik had gisteren mezelf aangemeld op een andere website... even zien...PratenOnline.nl dat is voor jongeren tot 23 jaar. Daar krijg je een schema en tijd wanneer je een uur met een hulpverlener kunt chatten. Ze zijn er ook in het weekend en dat is toch wel handig. Niet iedereen heeft daar natuurlijk wat aan maar voor de jongeren is het denk ik wel een grote uitkomst. Niet wachten tot maandag of tot het wel te laat is.

----------


## Luuss0404

Begrijpelijk dat je dan van groep wisselde, is toch minder als het voornamelijk over drank en drugs gaat terwijl jij daar niks mee te maken hebt!
Hopelijk bevalt deze groep je beter!
Graag gedaan hoor voor het lijstje, ik hoop dat je er wat verder mee komt!
Bedankt voor de tip over PratenOnline, zijn vast leden onder de 23 die daar wat aan kunnen hebben! Is toch minder eng op op afstand met iemand over problemen te praten dan dat met een huisarts, psycholoog of andere hulpverlener te doen en daarbij zijn wachttijden tegenwoordig ook erg lang!

----------


## ikke64

@allemaal,

En laten we als belangrijkste niet vergeten. Niemand maar dan ook niemand heeft het recht om een ander, geliefte, kind, vriend(in) het verdriet aan te doen om zelf uit het leven te stappen. Dat is laf. Niet moedig. Maar laf, een ander opzadelen dat jou problemen. Het klinkt misschien hard. Maar je zult zelf moeten knokken om je problemen op te lossen. En misschien wel keihard knokken. Maar wetend dat je alle mensen die wel van je houden of afhankelijk van je zijn met jou problemen op te zadelen. Not done!!!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Ronald68

Ikke,

Hier ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens. Ik heb een zelfmoord van heel dicht bij mee gemaakt. De motivatie kon ik heel goed begrijpen, hoe vervelend ook voor de achterblijvers. Ieder geval is weer anders.
Ik kan niet in iemands hoofd kijken, of er al professionele hulp is ingeroepen. Misschien kun je er niet over praten. Misschien is de aandoening ongeneeslijk. 
Ik heb dit onderwerp nu een paar keer bekeken en vind het een ontzettend moeilijk onderwerp. Ik zal nooit iemand, indien daarnaar gevraagd wordt, aanmoedigen om het leven te beëindigen. Die verantwoordelijkheid ligt niet bij mij.

Maikee,

Ik vind het ontzettend dapper dat je met je noodkreet komt. Soms is het eenvoudiger om "anoniem" je hart te luchten. Toch ik je adviseren om met vrienden/vriendinnen/huisarts er over te praten. Je zult zeker niet van iedereen begrip krijgen (daar heb ik helaas ervaring mee) maar zo leer je je vrienden kennen. Blijf er in ieder geval niet mee rondlopen. Zoek hulp, die is soms heel dicht bij.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Ik begrijp heel goed waar jij vandaan komt!
De vader van mijn beste vriend zat echt in de knoei maar zocht daar geen hulp voor en wou zijn problemen ook niet onder ogen komen of erover praten en pleegde zelfmoord, hij liet erg veel verdriet en vragen achter bij zijn geliefde, kids, naasten en vrienden. Tot op de dag van vandaag (12 jaar later) lopen de 2 kids bij psychs, zijn ze meerdere malen in aanraking met de politie geweest omdat ze hun gevoel op een verkeerde manier uiten en komen ze geen steek verder met hun leven en dat is zeer verdrietig! 
De overbuurman heeft ook zelfmoord gepleegd, hij leek nooit problemen te hebben en een erg goed leven met leuke baan, leuke familie en leuke vrienden te hebben. Niemand zag het aankomen en de klap was dan ook heel erg groot en zijn vrouw en kids en pleegdochter (toen 5, 7, 9 en 13) gaven zichzelf de schuld omdat ze het niet hadden zien aankomen terwijl dat wel had gemoeten, omdat ze stuk voor stuk dachten dat ze meer liefde hadden moeten gegeven of beter hadden moeten luisteren zodat papa nog zou leven. Dit is 14 jaar geleden gebeurd en zijn echte kids en zijn pleegdochter hebben heel veel problemen gehad! Inmiddels heeft de jongste na een zwaar gevecht haar droombaan en is de oudste bezig te knokken voor zijn droombaan. De middelste en zijn pleegdochter zijn helaas aan de drugs geraakt om hun verdrietige gevoelens niet te hoeven voelen...
Ik had zo graag gewild voor de kinderen dat beide heren hadden gesproken over hun problemen en dat ze daar hulp bij hadden gezocht of aangenomen! ls je niet eens probeert om hulp te zoeken of aan te namen weet je ook niet of het helpt, misschien had het hun beslissing wel veranderd en dan hadden hun naasten misschien ook niet zoveel verdriet en vragen en worstelingen gehad...
Je weet nooit wat het teweeg brengt bij de nabestaanden als je je eigen leven beëindigd!!!

@ Ronald,
Zelfmoord is inderdaad een heel moeilijk onderwerp! 
We kiezen allemaal niet om geboren te worden, maar we kunnen allemaal wel kiezen via zelfmoord of euthanasie om ons leven te beëindigen. 
Ik vind echter wel dat iemand die een hele moeilijke tijd doormaakt en over zelfmoord of euthanasie nadenkt daar goed met iemand over dient te praten, hulp kan zoeken en zeker heel goed erover moet nadenken!

----------


## sietske763

weet je wat ik zo apart vind....ernstig zieke mensen zonder toekomst alleen nog een half jaar lijden(bv mijn 1e man)en wachten tot je van de pijn verlost bent, op een gegeven echt alleen nog maar dood willen,.................daar zou je dan toch ook veel zm hebben...tuurlijk gaan mensen soms wat eerder\ dood door de vele morfine....
ik bedoel dit niet als een euthenasie verklaring maar gewoon dat die mensen zomaar intens verdrietig wachten tot ze sterven.
ik ZH ook zoveel gezien...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja er zijn veel ernstig zieke mensen die ondanks vele behandelingen, chemo's en medicijnen altijd pijn lijden en die na zo'n lange tijd te strijden tegen hun ziekte en pijn het op willen geven.
Ik heb wel verhalen gelezen op internet en van nabij meegemaakt van mensen die door hun ziekte en pijn en het vooruitzicht op alleen maar meer problemen en pijn graag hun leven willen beëindigen maar hebben zelf niet de kracht tot zm en als ze vragen om euthanasie wordt die roep op hulp vaak niet ingewilligd dus zit er niks anders op dan wachten...

----------


## sietske763

als ik het even bij mijn vroegere thuissituatie houd, miss komt het dan beter over want ik denk niet dat we nu op 1 lijn praten,
toen mijn man hoorde dat hij opgegeven was en veel pijn zou krijgen.....ging hij maar naar bed en vond het natuurlik verschrikkelijk, net zoals ik vele mensen in ZH heb gezien.....je zou dus denken dat ze zm plegen....en toch juist niet en lijden ze door de pijn en geestelijk door het afscheid nemen..en loslaten...en ze leven hun nare leven uit...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Sietske,
Zeker zijn er ook mensen zoals jou man die hun nare leven uitleven!
Daar heb ik ontzettend veel respect en eerbied voor!

----------


## joshuatree

@ ikke.... ik hoop alleen dat jij nooit zo'n gedachten krijg....want dat is met gedachten ...daar KIES je niet voor,die zijn er gewoon.
En ok ...je kunt ze wel verdringen en proberen te vergeten....maar hoe lang hou je dat vol??? 1 week ?? 1maand?? misschien wel een jaar....maar iets wat bijna altijd aanwezig daar kun je niet zomaar omheen....

En dan ...NOT DONE..??? dit postje van jou vind ik not done......
Het zou hetzelfde zijn als je tegen een psychotisch iemand of een schizofreen zou zeggen... NOT DONE
Als iemand ( en dan heb ik het nog niet eens over mezelf ) met die gedachten rond loopt , dan is dat echt geen keuze meer die diegene maakt....dat speelt al zolang...

En ik post dit nu niet om begrip of weet ik wat ervoor te krijgen.....
alleen als je niks weet te zeggen ...dan kun je dat beter ook niet doen ...toch?

----------


## Oki07

@ Joshua Het is voor mensen die dit gevoel niet hebben heel moeilijk om te begrijpen. Ik denk dat mensen die zm plegen zich heel, heel rot voelen. Mijn tante heeft zichzelf met de auto voor de trein gereden. Ik begrijp dat ze geen uitweg meer zag. Misschien dacht zij dat dit voor iedereen het beste was? Iig bleven haar man en twee zoons eenzaam en verdrietig achter. Evenals de rest van de familie.

Ik hoop voor jou dat je hulp zoekt en vindt. Dat het in de toekomst weer beter met je gaat. Veel sterkte!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi dames,

Ik vind euthanasie iets kompleet anders dan zelfmoord. euthanasie gebeurt als er geen genezing meer mogelijk is en onredelijk veel lijden verwacht wordt. Kortom, iemand die zelfmoord pleegt kun je in mijn ogen niet vergelijken. Mag je niet vergelijken.
Zeker iemand die nooit hulp gezocht heeft is laf. Wil niet knokken is een nul. En scheept andere mensen op met hun problemen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

@ikke,
ben jij wel eens heel erg depressief geweest....
sommige mensen kunnen hun moeilijk leven niet aan...
vaak horen ze voor de zm stemmen die zeggen dat ze waardeloos zijn en dat iedereen beter af is.....en gevolg...zm
ikzelf ben zeer depressief geweest, maar nooit echt plannen in die richting gehad, ik wilde wel liever dood zijn maar dan door een andere reden, bv ziek worden..
ik vind dat je in je post wel erg hard bent....
mij doet het niets omdat ik zo niet ben/denk....maar anderen die wel zo diep zitten.....

----------


## Oki07

@ Ikke. Ik sluit me bij Sietske aan. Ik vind dat je te ver gaat door iemand die aan zm denkt laf te noemen. Niemand vraagt erom om zo depressief te worden dat hij geen andere uitweg meer ziet.

----------


## ikke64

@Okio,

Er aan denken is niet laf, ik denk dat bijna iedereen er wel eens aan denkt. Ik ook!
Maar er aan toegeven is laf, en niet iets tegen/aan doen, niet er keihard voor werken, je er niet tegen verzetten, geen hulp vragen. Dat vind ik laf. Ik heb een moeder gehad die het vaker dan eens heeft geroepen. Zij heeft hulp gezocht, geknokt. Zij is inmiddels overleden, maar niet door zelfmoord.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik denk dat iedereen wel eens gedacht heeft over zm of hoe het zou zijn geweest als hij/zij niet geboren was etc...
Als een depressie of welke andere problemen dan ook lang aanhouden en iemand niet ver komt met praten met een hulpverlener of ander persoon en medicijnen (AD of AP) en therapieën niet helpen en de neerwaartse spiraal steeds erger wordt kan ik me best voorstellen dat mensen het echt op willen geven, want als niets helpt hoe wordt je dan beter?! Belangrijk is dat er altijd een lichtpuntje is, maar dan moet die wel gezien (willen en kunnen) worden! Als dat niet gezien wordt dan komt er een beslissing namelijk zm en blijven geliefden en vrienden met vragen en verdriet achter. Persoon die zm gepleegd heeft heeft echter zijn/haar rust gevonden...

----------


## Suske'52

Iemand die zelfmoord pleegt ziet op dat moment geen enkele uitweg of lichtpunt meer, heb broer verloren op deze manier en zijn afscheidsbrief ligt nog in de schuif (meermaals lees ik dit....?? ?? tussen de regels door lees je zijn wanhoop )LAF ..???? NEE want hij heeft bewust iets genomen waar geen weg meer terug was, alhoewel hij nog een 8 tal dagen geleeft heeft ; enorm pijnelijke uren /dagen nog doorgemaakt heeft. 

Andere pers. ook gekend die het gebruikte als emotionele chantage op andere personen . :EEK!:  Waar het een aardbeving veroorzaakte bij familieleden / huisgezin, maar bij hun niets want ze stonden nog eens in de belangstelling  :EEK!: ( verantwoordelijkheden kennen deze personen niet.) 

4 mnd terug familielid heeft vr EUTHENASIE gekozen na 3 jaar ziekte , alles zelfbewust gepland en geregeld ; data en uur gekozen (thuis overleden ) hoe pijnlijk het ook is vr echtgenote /kinderen/familie / alles was tot in detail geregeld .Dat is een persoon waar ik enorm respect vr.heb en bewonder  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Suske,
Wat naar dat je broer zm heeft gepleegd! 
Wanhoop is vaak de drijfveer, of het laf is kan ik niet over oordelen, weet alleen dat de persoon die zm pleegt geen andere opties en geen lichtpuntjes meer ziet en dat nabestaanden verdriet hebben.

Het als emotioneel dreig/chantagemiddel gebruiken vind ik echt niet kunnen EEK!

Ik kan goed begrijpen dat iemand die langdurig tegen ziekte en pijn vecht zonder vooruitzicht op verbetering kiest voor euthanasie. Hoe pijnlijk ook, er kan afscheid genomen worden en de zieke hoeft niet langer te vechten en kan op een waardige manier rust krijgen.
Opa van mijn nicht heeft na 10 jaar vechten tegen uitgezaaide kanker ook euthanasie laten plegen, alles was goed geregeld, verdriet niet minder groot, maar wel een geruststelling voor nabestaanden dat opa niet langer hoefde te lijden en dat hij zijn rust kon vinden.

----------


## christel1

Mensen die zelfmoord willen plegen, kondigen dit meestal niet aan maar doen het. Een collega van mij heeft dit ook gedaan en wij stonden allemaal versteld, niemand had dit zien aankomen. Een neefje van dezelfde leeftijd van mijn zoon heeft dit ook geprobeerd toen hij 18 was, van de 4de verdieping gesprongen na een mislukte liefde maar heeft het overleefd, ook niet zien aankomen. Hij is nu heel gelukkig, is naar Schotland gaan wonen, heeft zijn verleden achtergelaten en gaat volgend jaar trouwen. 
Soms kan je het echt niet vatten wat mensen drijft tot zoiets, geen uitweg meer zien, wanhoop zoals Suske zegt. 
De ex van mijn vriend heeft al ig keer gezegd dat ze zich van kant ging maken, ja om in de belangstelling te staan, echt emotionele chantage, loopt al 20 jaar bij de psy om aandacht te krijgen, daar word ik misselijk van. 
Euthanasie zou ik zeker voor kiezen als ik ernstig ziek ben en ik niet meer kan genezen, dit noem ik waardig afscheid nemen. Heb mijn ma dement zien worden en zo wil ik niet eindigen, geen besef meer hebben van wat rondom jou gebeurd daar dank ik voor.

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel1-Luuss ,inderdaad meestal degene die niets zeggen en niet theatraal doen daar is het direkt fataal , plots gebeurd er iets denk ik in hun hoofd dat knakt ,je ziet aan zijn handschrift hoe verwarrend dit geschreven is hoe mijn broer zich op dat moment gevoeld heeft . 

Maar andere die het als chantage middel gebruiken, :EEK!:  die nemen juist iets om aandacht en belangstelling te hebben of ze dreigen ermee om het uit te voeren. In het verleden het meegemaakt , de dokters zeiden hoe is het mogelijk juist genoeg om iedereen in de omgeving in paniek te doen slaan;zo uitgerekend was het; meestal hebben deze personen een hoog intelligentiepeil maar op gevoelens zijn ze een nul .Ken iemand die heeft het al 4 x zo uitgevoerd en houd er nooit iets aan over is nadien zo gezond als een visje , maar voelt zich daarna goed omdat hij iedereen in zijn omgeving nog eens de stuipen op het lijf heeft gejaagd ...... :Confused:  de familie moet het dan terug verwerken , hij loopt dan rond zo met een gevoel niets aan de hand  :Confused:  Leef er maar mee  :Mad:

----------


## christel1

@Suske, 
Zo iemand zouden ze tegen zijn zin moeten colloqueren en een paar dagen in een dwangbuis steken, geen bezoek laten krijgen en gsm afnemen, misschien zou hij dan wel eens "bezinnen". 
De ex van mijn ventje had pillen geslikt en was daarna gaan werken, natuurlijk had ze daar hulp en was iedereen er om haar "bij te staan" en vond iedereen het toch zo erg dat haar man was weggegaan :EEK!:  maar bij de notaris had ze wel verstand genoeg om 300 euro alimentatie te vragen, dus mijn ventje is levenslang veroordeeld aan het betalen van alimentatie aan zijn "heks" en dat maakt mij misselijk :Mad: . Madame heeft alles gekregen bij de echtscheiding en nu pluimt ze hem ook nog eens.....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Voor mij is het duidelijk dat we allemaal zelfmoord en euthenasie als 2 kompleet andere dingen ziet. 
Ook ik heb het meegemaakt dat ik 's avond ben wezen stappen met een groep collega's. één van de collega's is de volgende dag gevonden in zijn auto met dicht getape'te kieren en een slang aan de uitlaat. Ook deze jongen heeft geen hulp gezocht en is uit het leven gestapt. Al zijn collega's en familie met een schuld complex achter latend. Ook ik heb het er heel lang moeilijk mee gehad.
Gr Ikke

----------


## xylina

ik denk dat mensen die zelfmoord plegen idd erg ziek zijn in hun hoofd!!
en dat daar de medicijnen en het praten met psygologen en psygiaters niet meer helpt.
het zijn vaak de mensen die aan de buitenkant het vrolijkste zijn maar van binnen het slechts aantoe.

een jochie van 14 bij mn zusje op school zelfmoord, dan hoor je via via dat hij thuis mishandelt werd en mn zusje zegt nog hij was altijd zo vrolijk!!

de vader van een vriend zelfmoord door in de badkamer te zitten met de kokendhete kraan aan en je weet wel wat er gebuerd als bloed met water/stoom vermengt...
en zn vrouw heeft hem gevonden.........

ik vind het knap als mensen hulp vragen als ze het zo moeilijk hebben!!
ik vind het triest/zielig voor mensen die het gewoon doen en dus hun familie en vrienden in zo veel verdriet laten zitten!!
ook snap ik wel dat mensen het niet zomaar doen en dat daar vaak al jaren van zelfmoord gedachten aan vooraf zijn gegaan..

ik hoop dat iedereen die hier mee te maken heeft zowel zelf als anderen de moed vinden om toch door tegaan en niet die stap te zetten die op dat moment het makkkelijkste lijkt en de rest met zoveel vragen achterlaat!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Suske'52

@xylina, ja , dat is waar, iemand die het echt doet daar zie je het minder aan, dan iemand die het theatraal verkondigt om het te doen , ik ben van nature een zacht iemand al zeg ik het zelf , maar toch ooit aan iemand gezegd, dat ik hem een koord gingen halen: daarna was dat theatraal gedoe gedaan  :Confused:  hij heeft nooit meer durven zeggen ....en ik heb nochtans heel veel geduld en al veel gehad in mijn leven .

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zelf ... héél lang geleden.. 's op het punt gestaan (de pillen al in de ene hand en een glas water in de andere); niemand die er weet van had of het zag aankomen (en men weet er nog niets van), maar op dat specifieke punt; 'nemen of laten', dacht ik aan mijn naasten en mijn woefkes > die kon ik toch niet zomaar 'in de steek laten'??

Heb dagen gehuild toen in het kleinste donkere hoekje wat ik kon vinden en daarna besloten hulp te zoeken en die loodzware depressie te lijf te gaan ... en daar ben ik nu nog steeds *iedere dag* zéér blij/gelukkig/dankbaar om!!

Ik denk dat mensen die nooit in een écht diepe depressie hebben gezeten niet weten hoe 'diep' men kan zitten...

Het maakt veel bij me los, dit topic te lezen > emotioneel vooral!!
Ik kan echter met zekerheid zeggen; vecht ertegen, ga het te lijf en weet dat 'na regen zonneschijn komt' ... écht waar!!!

Iedereen die het nodig heeft; héél véél sterkte!!!
..... meer dan 15 jaar heeft het geduurd eer ik dit zo open kan zeggen/schrijven (eerder veel schaamtegevoel en schuldgevoel), maar nu ben ik trots dat ik die loodzware periode overwonnen heb ...
Voel me gelukkig en sterker dan ooit!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Suske'52

@Ag, :Smile:  bravo dat je het hier neerschrijft ,vind dit heel moedig van jou .... :Smile:   :Wink:  je schrijft zelf dat vele het niet weten of wisten , maar het zijn dikwijls die mensen waar men niets aan ziet die met een zware last of depressie rond lopen , ik kan mij heel goed voorstellen wat het losmaakt bij jou, ik zelf denk de laatste dagen terug meer na over mijn broer ;bijna 24 jaar geleden is het nu, dan was zm. nog absoluut niet bespreekbaar men keek ook de familieleden aan in de nek of men was van een andere planeet . 

Men sluiten in die tijd liever de ogen hiervoor en deed dat hun neus bloeden elk moest het maar op zijn manier verwerken  :Mad:  

Depressie kan absoluut behandelt worden , nu is dit gemakkelijker om de stap te zetten vr.hulp dan vroeger . 


Ik vind jou een fijne dame met het hart op de juiste plaats , ik hou van zulke mensen..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Vroeger mocht daar gewoon niet over gepraat worden, waren er geen of heel weinig anti-depressiva en over zelfmoord kon je zeker niks kwijt. 
Mijn ma is ook eens opgenomen geweest zogezegd om te rusten, maar ja in de jaren 60 werd daar dus niet over gesproken.... erg eigenlijk... en ons werden dan blaasjes wijs gemaakt. 
Goed dat je het hier gemeld hebt Ag, een mens moet daar eens kunnen over praten. 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,
Ook de mensen die alleen maar lezen en misschien wel verkeerde ideeën in zijn/haar hoofd heeft. Zoals hier boven duidelijk gemaakt wordt. Is er hulp, moet je er keihard voor werken, maar maak duidelijk waar je mee zit. Vraag hulp. De Huisarts is vaak de eerste stap. Misschien zijn er nog leden die andere eerste stappen kennen.
Die hulp zul je krijgen en sta er dan voor open.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Josh,
Ik vind het heel fijn dat je de gedachte voor zm met ons hebt gedeeld!
Het is zeker geen keus om die gedachte te hebben, voor niemand. Verdringen of proberen te vergeten helpt ook niet echt, de gedachte blijft dan toch altijd ergens in een persoon aanwezig. Ik denk dat het beter is om te kijken waar die gedachte vandaan komt, bv door ziekte, verleden of andere omstandigheden en dan te kijken of er iets te doen valt om de vervelende situatie waardoor de gedachte komt beter te maken, te veranderen of op een andere manier proberen op te lossen in de hoop dat het dan beter kan gaan met de persoon die aan zm denkt.
Je post heeft zoals je gemerkt hebt heel wat teweeg gebracht bij een hele hoop mensen die allemaal een andere visie of andere ervaring hebben. 
Zoals Agnes aangeeft heeft zij heel lang ook met deze gedachte rond gelopen, maar na veel goede hulp is zij er gelukkig bovenop gekomen. Ik hoop dat jij ook goede hulp kan vinden zodat ook jij erbovenop komt! Heel veel sterkte lieve Josh in deze moeilijke en zware tijd voor jou! Weet dat we er voor je willen zijn!

@ Christel,
Ja de meeste mensen die zm plegen kondigen dat niet aan maar doen het en dat is dan echt een schok.
Erg jammer vind ik het dat sommige mensen door te dreigen met zelfmoord aandacht willen krijgen en nooit een stap in die richting zetten, maakt het ook moelilijker voor hulpverleners en artsen om te ontdekken wie zoiets zegt uit aandacht trekkerij en wie daadwerkelijk die nare gedachte heeft en dus wie we en niet zo snel mogelijk hulp nodig heeft! Zou idd een idee zijn om zulke mensen eens volledig afgesloten te laten zijn van aandacht in de hoop op verbetering, want is niet leuk voor omgeving van zo iemand!
Zoals je zegt klopt inderdaad, mijn moeder is ook ooit een tijdje weg geweest om rust te nemen zoals dat werd genoemd, jaren later kwam ik erachter dat ze mijn moeder opgenomen hadden tegen haar zin omdat het psychisch niet goed ging. Tegenwoordig wordt daar iets opener over gedaan, maar denk dat het nog wel opener kan...

@ Suske,
Ik ken dat helaas  :Frown:  Een voormalig vriendin van mij schreeuwde steeds dat ze zelfmoord zou plegen, sneed dan op een niet dodelijke manier in polsen, armen en benen en dan had ze van iedereen weer haar dosis aandacht gehad. Iedereen elke keer de stuipen op het lijf brengen en zelf tevreden zijn over de verkregen aandacht  :Confused:  Ik heb na een paar keer ook eens gezegd dat ze of moest ophouden met dat gedrag of dat ze het eens moest doorzetten, helaas koos zij voor doorgaan en aandacht vragen dus dat was einde vriendschap!
Ook erg jammer dat zelfmoord vroeger minder bespreekbaar was dan nu, helaas wordt de familie en andere naasten er nu ook vaak op afgerekend...

@ Ikke,
Euthanasie en zm hebben allebei met levensbeeindiging te maken, alleen manier waarop verloopt anders. 
Sommige mensen die zm plegen hebben het hele hulpverlenings circuit al doorlopen zonder verder te komen en ook deze mensen lijden op hun manier! Er zijn ook vast personen tussen die niet het hele hulpverleners circuit hebben doorlopen of helemaal geen hulp hebben gezocht omdat het om welke reden dan ook zinloos lijkt. 
Nu op dit moment is er een wachtlijst van 1,5-2 jaar voor een eerste gesprek bij de psycholoog of psychiater. 
Mijn broertje heeft tot 2x toe 1,5-2 jaar op zo'n wachtlijst gestaan want eerst was hij kind en kreeg een psych die niet beviel (psych schreef onwaarheden) en toen werd mijn broertje volwassen en mocht hij opnieuw wachten tot hij een psych kreeg! Ik kan mij voorstellen dat niet iedereen 1,5-2 jaar de tijd heeft om te wachten op hulp waarvan je op voorhand niet weet of en in hoeverre het gaat helpen! Sommige mensen zoeken echt wel hulp, maar krijgen die hulp gewoonweg te laat  :Frown: 

@ Xylina,
Zijn inderdaad vaak mensen die van buiten vrolijk lijken die zm plegen...
Sommige medicatie maakt de gedachte alleen maar heviger en soms denken mensen niet aan zm tot ze bepaalde medicitie krijgen...
Praten kan wel helpen, maar is een erg langdurig proces wat erg veel vraagt van degene die denkt over zm en zoals je zegt helpt het ook niet altijd...
Het is zeker knap dat mensen die het moeilijk hebben hulp zoeken, helaas is de wachtlijst zo lang...

@ Agnes,
Zoals Suske zegt "erg moedig dat je jou verhaal hier neerschrijft!"
Fijn dat jij jou lichtpuntjes zag destijds en dat je hulp hebt gezocht om de depressie aan te vechten en te overwinnen!

Voor iedereen die het nodig heeft héél véél sterkte!

----------


## dotito

Heb nu net dit topic even doorgelezen, moet wel zeggen 't is wel een heel gevoelig onderwerp.Ook ik heb ongeveer 5 à 6 jaar geleden enorme gedachte gehad om niet meer verder te willen leven, en een einde aan mijn leven te willen maken.Bij was het nl zo dat er bijna geen één ad wou helpen tegen mijn depressie.Gelukkig na een zoektocht van maanden had ik één ad dat hielp tegen mijn depressie, en toen was het leven voor mij een beetje leefbaar.
Zo ben ik ook opgenomen geweest en, stap voor stap kwam er verbetering in.

Wat ik destijds frustrerend vond is dat mensen dat niet altijd begrijpen dat je u zo slecht kunt voelen, want je ziet het niet altijd aan de buitenkant.Kan mij daar zo kwaad in maken :Mad: 
Is natuurlijk zo als Agnes, al aanhaalt je moet er voor "vechten" want anders komt ge er helemaal niet.Ik heb er ook jaren moeten voor gevochten, en ik denk dat dat altijd zo gaat blijven.
Ik weet met de jaren heen wel waar mijn grenzen liggen, maar toch moet je op tijd naar je lichaam luisteren.


Ook ik ben blij nu dat ik het jaren geleden niet heb gedaan.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Goed dat je het juiste AD heb gekregen na lang zoeken. Soms is het heel moeilijk te vatten. 
Ik voel me absoluut niet goed bij het nemen van AD, heb er verschillende gehad maar werd er alleen maar zieker van en depressiever. Bij mij help eigenlijk alleen maar praten en dingens van me afschrijven, dus als ik me eens depri voel neem ik mijn telefoon en bel naar een vriendin of zo. 
Mijn laatste baas (toen ik nog werkte) was echt een heel lieve man. Op een bepaald moment zijn zijn stoppen doorgeslagen en heeft hij zijn vrouw vermoord en heeft daarna geprobeerd om zelfmoord te plegen (is met zijn wagen naar een parkeergarage gereden en is van de 7de verdieping naar beneden gedoken). Waarom ? Niemand weet het. Hij is nu wel al vrij, zijn proces moet nog voorkomen. Het was echt een superbaas, voor mij toch, heel begrijpend, bezorgd. Als ik ziek was mocht ik naar huis zonder verlof te moeten nemen, slapen op zijn bureel met de deur toe, aangepast werk, echt heel meelevend. Wat heeft hem tot zoiets gedreven, niemand zal het zeggen. Hij was zo erg gewond dat hij eigenlijk altijd in het gevangenisziekenhuis heeft gelegen. Daarbij was hij nog heel intelligent ook, ik snap het nog altijd niet. Marc en ik zaten samen naar tv te kijken toen ze het zegden op het nieuws, Marc herkende zijn huis omdat hij hem daar eens gaan afzetten was na een ziekenbezoek bij mij. Ik kan het nog altijd niet bevatten. 
Moeilijk hé

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja was ergens wel blij dat er op dat moment toch iets hielp, want anders had ik het ook niet geweten hoor.Natuurlijk heb ik er op dat moment ook nog wekelijks therapie bij gekregen, want alleen ad helpt niet hé.Moet wel zeggen het ad dat ik genomen heb is wel een heel oud middel hoor, want tegen de nieuwe kan ik niet tegen.Heb zelfs is 2 pillekes seroxat genomen en ik was precies aan flippen, hartkloppingen/zweten/grote pupillen krijgen noem op van 2 pillekes dat de Dr. zei:dat kan niet.Mijn man is toen nog heel kwaad geworden hij zei toens:komt dan langs dan kan je het zien.Nee moet zeggen heb ook genoeg geprobeerd en kan er ook totaal niet tegen.

Zeg dat is wel erg hé van u baas amai, zo zie je maar wat er in een mens kan om gaan.
Die van "Mijn restaurant"op VTM heeft er toch ook een einde aangemaakt Chris Aerts.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Zeker is het een gevoelig onderwerp.
Fijn dat je uiteindelijk een AD vond die jou hielp en dat je stuk voor stuk je wat beter voelde met AD en therapie! Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je moedeloos werd van alle probeersels wat niet hielp! 
Ja is jammer als mensen iets niet begrijpen omdat er aan de buitenkant en op het eerste gezicht niks mis lijkt te zijn  :Frown: 
Zeker moet je op tijd naar je lichaam en ook je geest luisteren!

@ Christel,
Fijn dat een goed gesprek of dingen van je afschrijven helpt voor jou!
Lief van je baas dat hij jou aan het werk hield en je hielp  :Smile: 
Erg naar en verdrietig hoor wat hij daarna gedaan heeft... zo zie je maar weer dat je niet weet wat er in een mens omgaat en waartoe lieve mensen in staat kunnen zijn...

----------


## christel1

Ja, ik begrijp ook nog altijd niet wat hem daartoe gedreven heeft. Dat was echt zo'n lieve man, ik snap het echt niet. Toen ik hem in het begin als baas kreeg, had ik al van alle verhalen over hem gehoord, heel streng, dit dat maar ik wil altijd eerst de persoon leren kennen voor ik me een beeld vorm. (Luister niet naar roddels). Bij de spoorwegen waar ik werkte en mijn ventje ook, houden ze niet van relaties op het werk. Bij de eerste kennismaking met mijn baas heb ik dit hem uitgelegd en ook gezegd wij houden werk en privé gescheiden, ik hoop dat je daarmee om kan en ik heb nooit 1 woord kritiek gehoord (was wel effe anders dan de vorige chef die ik had). Daarbij ventje doet informatica bij de spoorwegen terwijl ik in stond voor het opmaken van de "werken" die er overdag moeten uitgevoerd worden en omleidingen van treinen enzo, dus helemaal verschillend. Ja 's middags ging ik wel in mijn pauze een half uurtje mijn sandwich opeten bij mijn ventje maar dan doe je toch wat je wilt en dit was 20 minuten of zo, geen seconde langer. Ik heb eigenlijk maar 2 vervelende bazen (2 rokkejagers) gehad op mijn loopbaan, dus dat viel nog mee eigenlijk. En naar het schijnt kwam ik ook nogal streng over toen ik nog bij Aldi werkte als assistent-filiaalleider, moest van de ene winkel naar de andere maar na een paar dagen wilden ze de filliaal-leider liefst altijd in verlof zien en mij als baas (meiden onder elkaar). 
Van mijn psychologe moest ik alles van me afschrijven, over mijn jeugd, mijn 1ste huwelijk, mijn 2de relatie, mijn huidige relatie en daarna bespraken we dat dan ook, ook over de kinderen enzo. En het hielp/helpt echt, voor mij toch. En ik ben een tettermie, zeggen ze toch allemaal ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Ja vrouwen onder één kunnen soms heel gemeen zijn, begrijp dat niet.Waarom elkaar benijden, dat is zo typisch vrouwelijk.

Dat neerschrijven heb ik destijds ook gedaan, heb een dagboek van mijn eigen geschreven.Als ik het nu nalees heb ik het soms wel wa moeilijk.

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
De meiden droegen mij op handen eigenlijk, echt een goeie groep waar ik ook ging werken en heb in veel aldi's gewerkt als assistent filiaalleider. Door mijn toedoen is er eens een filiaalleider buiten gegooid omdat "hij" zijn werk niet deed. Dat was nen echte gestapo en deed geen knoppen. En heb ooit eens ene gehad die geen "zwangere" vrouwen kon zien (ik was zwanger toen), helemaal niet gezellig. 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Zippora17

Geloof niet dat het laf is dat mensen die zm willen plegen, geen hulp zoeken. Vaak is het geen hulp of steun krijgen namelijk al de reden dat zij depri zijn geworden. En dat komt voor een groot gedeelte door de maatschappij. 

Als het je slecht gaat door tegenslagen, kun je je adressenboekje wel in het water gooien. Mensen worden dan bang voor je, o, dat kan mij ook op een dag overkomen, denken ze, maar ze zeggen dat het juist hen niet zou overkomen, want zij hebben alles goed voor elkaar. En dan voelt iemand die een tegenslag heeft zich heel nietig en waardeloos en gaat zich maar vrolijk voordoen, want dan wordt hij of zij tenminste niet gemeden en afgekeurd.

Maar tegenslagen kun je niet plannen.

Zelf deed ik jarenlang mantelzorg voor een ziek/oud familielid. Ziekenhuis in, ziekenhuis uit, mee naar operaties, in eigen huis opvangen tot het niet meer verder ging. 
En dan zegt een arts, als je bijna ingestort bent, o, U kunt het niet meer aan? Ja, U. En dat lijkt dan weer zo'n typisch maatschappij-gerelateerde opmerking waarin alles om presteren, sterker zijn dan de ander draait. 

Die laatste opmerking was voldoende om me depri te maken. Als hij nu gezegd had, u heeft het lang genoeg volgehouden, prima gedaan, maar de patient is nu echt er te slecht aan toe en moet nu door anderen verzorgd te worden, dan had dat een wereld van verschil uitgemaakt. Nu was het net alsof een ander het beter aan had gekund.

Ik bedoel maar, een opmerking kan al voldoende zijn om je uit de put te halen of in de put te duwen. 

Op zo'n moment weet je dat je gewoonweg bij veel mensen, zelfs gezondheidswerkers en andere hulpverleners, aan het verkeerde adres bent met het tonen van je zogenaamde zwakheden.

Dit soort reacties heb ik in ieder geval vaker gehoord. 

Z.

----------


## marle

Mijn broer pleegde 6 jaar geleden zelfdoding. Hij was slechtziend, ik heb hem als kind, jongere en volwassene zien vechten om iemand te worden en te mogen zijn. Hij werd vaak gepest als kind, en onze vader was nogal moeilijk. Zijn zelfwaardegevoel was heel klein. Verkeerde keuzes, zijn grote liefde en vriendschap bleek een vrouw met borderline of zelfs psychopate trekken. Iemand die hem jaren gemanipuleerd heeft en zelfs opzette tegen zijn familie. Toen hij dit inzag en er zoveel ongelofelijke leugens naar boven kwamen, stortte hij in. Ik probeerde voor hem te zorgen, maar heb gefaald. Ik ben jaren door de hel gegaan, schuldgevoelens, hem gevonden... , elke dag die beelden zien, ermee gaan slapen en opstaan. Een grotere vechter heb ik nooit meegemaakt, dus laf...?
Een warme groet

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Zippora17,
Ja soms krijgen mensen die zm plegen geen hulp, wachtlijst is nu 1,5-2 jaar dat is toch te zot voor woorden!
Als je in moeilijkheden verkeerd leer je je echte vrienden kennen, helaas kom je er dan achter dat dat er heel weinig zijn en daarnaast kunnen echte vrienden ook niet helpen hoe graag ze ook willen omdat ze niet hetzelfde meemaken...
Veel mensen hebben inderdaad vrolijkheidsmaskers op voor de buitenwereld omdat ze anders afgestoten worden, mar vaak gaan zijzelf eraaan kapot van binnen en is sos ook niet makkelijk voor buitenstanders om daar doorheen te prikken en te hepen.
Super dat jij zo goed voor een ziek/oud familielid hebt gezorgd, heb ik heel veel respect voor, heel veel mensen doen je dat niet na! Heel erg jammer dat de arts zo'n opmerking maakte, maak inderdaad meer slecht dan goed, empathie is wat vele artsen en behandelaars nog moeten leren kennelijk!  :Frown: 
Mijn vader zegt altijd "het is makkelijker iemand neer te halen dan iemand op te hemelen: en daar heeft hij helaas gelijk in!  :Frown: 
Hopelijk kan jij het allemaal een plekje geven en gaat het nu en in de toekomst beter met je! Wat jij hebt gedaan doet die arts van die achterlijke opmerking je zeker niet na en velen met hem ook niet! Respect!

@ Marle,
Wat verschrikkelijk dat je broer zelfmoord heeft gepleegd!
Is ontzettend moeilijk dat je als naaste het gevecht ziet, alles probeerd te doen wat er in je macht ligt om die naaste te helpen en het dan zo verdrietig afloopt!
Zoals Zippora17 ook al aangaf is het makkelijker met 1 woord of 1 daad iemand de grond in te trappen zoals die vriendin van je broer bij hem deed!
Jij hebt je best gedaan, dus je hoeft geen schuldgevoel te hebben, maar ik kan me goed voorstellen dat je die wel had/hebt!
Hopelijk heeft of krijgt dit een plekje, heel veel sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Soms kunnen een paar woorden de aanzet zijn om iemand tot op de afgrond te drijven. Het woord "dom" zal ik nooit gebruiken, tegen niemand, ook al denk ik het soms wel, dan zeg ik wel dat "is toch niet echt slim hé", geeft een heel ander gevoel. 
@Marle, 't is niet omdat je broer het niet meer zag zitten dat jij daarom gefaald hebt. Jij zal zeker wel alles gedaan hebben om hem te helpen. Hij heeft gevochten en het is niet gelukt, daarom moet jij je niet schuldig gaan voelen toch ? Soms kan je gewoon niet meer helpen. Probeer er over te praten en het een plaats te geven zoals Luus zegt. Veel moed
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## marle

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Mijn probleem is dat gewoon verder leven voor mij niet meer zo evident is, ik ben niet meer dezelfde als voor het gebeurde. Eigenlijk ben ik pas toen er ongeveer een jaar voorbij was echt problemen gaan krijgen. Dagelijks huilen, het niet kunnen aanvaarden. ik had hem graag nog wat gelukkige jaren bezorgd. De pijn die hij moet gevoeld hebben om dit te kunnen doen moet ondragelijk geweest zijn. Ik kon/kan dit idee niet meer dragen en kreeg soms het gevoel dat ik zelf dood wou zijn, om die pijn kwijt te geraken. Dus niet omdat ik depressief was. Ik weet niet of mensen dit kunnen begrijpen, want ik heb een gezin met 3 kinderen. Het probleem is ook dat ik het gevoel heb dat veel mensen niet altijd zin hebben om naar die zaken te blijven luisteren. 
Daarom ook mijn reactie op dit forum.

----------


## marle

Misschien moet ik ook nog eens vermelden dat mijn opdracht als kind ook was dat ik goed voor mijn broertje moest zorgen. Als zeer gevoelig kind deed ik dat ook zeer plichtsbewust, en tot hij al meer dan volwassen was.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marle,
Tuurlijk ben je niet meer dezelfde, zo'n gebeurtenis heeft grote impact en laat zijn sporen na!
Soms duurt het een hele tijd voor het verdriet geuit kan worden en het besef komt dat iemand er niet meer is, het is per persoon verschillend wanneer de rouwfase begint en hoe die verloopt en hoelang die duurt! De mooie herinneringen en het gemis zullen altijd blijven! 
Begrijpelijk dat je gewild had dat je broer nog een mooi leven zou krijgen, maar jij hebt echt je best gedaan om er voor hem te zijn en ik geloof dat hij ook zeker blij was met zo'n zus! Helaas kon hij niet verder leven  :Frown: 
Pijn kan soms ondragelijk zijn, erover praten en je gevoel uiten is belangrijk! Helaas is niet iedereen in staat zijn/haar gevoel te uiten en helaas is ook niet iedereen bereid vele keren hetzelfde aan te horen van een rouwend iemand en hopen ze dat hij/zij zich er snel overheen zet, maar zo makkelijk is dat echter niet!  :Frown: 
Je kan en mag hier altijd je 'ei' kwijt hoor!
Heb je hier ooit met je huisarts of een andere hulpverlener over gepraat?
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte!

----------


## marle

Lieve Luuss,
Zoveel warme woorden, dit is voor mij heel deugddoend.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marle,
Net als jou kreeg ik ook de opdracht goed voor mijn broertje te zorgen, mijn broertje heeft PDD-NOS en is anders als anderen. Hij werd veel gepest en reageerde dat altijd af op mij ondanks dat ik altijd voor hem opkwam en hem hielp waar ik kon, pesten is minder geworden dus afreageren ook. 2 of 3 jaar terug wou hij zelfmoord plegen omdat hij al 2 jaar geen hulpverlening kreeg voor zijn emotionele toestand en nog langer geen hulp kreeg op school waar hij ook niet meer mocht komen, hij dacht dat de wereld beter af was zonder hem omdat hij de mensen om wie hij gaf toch steeds verdriet deed en andere mensen hem niet verder hielpen of wouden helpen (zijn beleving). Gelukkig kwam hij een vriendin tegen die hem na een lang gesprek naar huis heeft gestuurd. Inmiddels gaat het steeds wat beter, alleen school wil nog niet maar zijn psychologe heeft een werkproject geregeld waar hij volgende week op gesprek kan om te kijken of dat wat is zodat hij toch een dagbesteding heeft.
Is moeilijk als je de taak krijgt goed voor iemand te zorgen en goed op iemand te passen en dat het dan anders verloopt ondanks dat je zo je best doet! Je kan nog zoveel voor iemand doen, uiteindelijk heeft diegene zijn of haar eigen keuzes te maken...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Allemaal, 

Ik lees zojuist allerlei verhalen inzake zelfmoord! het heeft mijn aandacht en het is helaas erg verdrietig dat het nog zoveel malen lukt dat mensen dit doen! het is buitengewoon verdrietig als iemand voelt èn denkt dat er geen uitweg meer is. voor sommigen is dit een oplossing want die zijn al zo ver heen dat ze niet anders meer kunnen denken èn dat is erg tragisch! ik las hele goede adviezen en tips voor allen die dit nodig hebben, hopenlijk gebruiken jullie dit ook, het is belangrijk! als mens is iedereen nodig en er is altijd iemand die van je houd èn om je geeft, maar je moet het wel zien èn voelen! op het moment dat je weer zo'n enorm leeg en verlaten gevoel krijgt, pak de telefoon en bel iemand of de telefonische hulpdienst in je woonplaats of een vriend/vriendin/goede buur/of gebruik deze site van MediCity, en schrijf alle ellende van je af, er luisterd altijd iemand en dat kan een beetje rust geven in je hoofd en je lichaam!

Ik heb eind oktober hier een lichaam gezien, hij was net overleden!!, deze persoon is gesprongen van de 11e verdieping! na later bleek was hij 16 jaar! ik was ontdaan en geschockeerd, de rest vd dag heb ik in een roes geleefd. ik was van slag en het deed mij denken aan 2 familieleden die ook door zelfdoding aan hun einde waren gekomen! ik heb zonnebloemen gekocht en deze op de plek neergelegd waar het lichaam terecht was gekomen! ik was erg verdrietig om dit jonge kind, wat gèèn andere uitweg had gezien dan het leven op deze manier te eindigen. ik heb er over kunnnen praten en zo af en toe laat ik mijn gedachten gaan, en ik wens uit het diepste van mijn hart dat jonge mensen en ouderen die zo'n pijn voelen er over willen praten met iemand, of artsen die hier verstand van hebben van het leed dat jullie meemaken èn voelen... 

tot slot wil ik iedereen al het goede toewensen, met name de mensen met zoveel pijn in hun hart/gevoel/lichaam....geef niet op, maar knok ervoor als je kunt, èn zoek HULP...

Een warme groet van mij voor allen die dit lezen....Lieve groeten van Elisabeth9  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@ elisabeth, in de tijd toen ik op paazkliniek zat hebben 4 mensen zelfmoord gepleegd, heb voor die tijd veel met die mensen gepraat en ik moet zeggen dat ik snap dat ze het gedaan hebben, soms is de geestelijke aandoening zo groot dat ze echt niet te helpen zijn in hun jarenlange geestelijke pijn.
ik kan zeer zeker begrijpen dat ze het gedaan hebben.....voor hun was ik blij....ze waren verlost, iets wat ze al zolang wilden.
wie zijn wij dan om er iets over te zeggen...ook wij en mc had hun niet kunnen redden.

----------


## christel1

Heb op mijn werk vroeger dikwijls zelfmoorden of pogingen tot zelfmoord meegemaakt en moest er altijd als eerste naar toe gaan, je bent nooit voorbereid en weet nooit wat je gaat zien of meemaken en het kruipt in je kleren, zeker als je er 5 hebt op 1 week tijd. Zeker rond oud en nieuw, het botten van de bomen en het vallen van de bladeren. Soms leefden ze nog en moet je kalm blijven en de mensen op hun gemak stellen ook al zijn de verwondingen nog zo erg en dat is niet altijd even gemakkelijk. En na zoiets ga je niet lekker je boterhammen opeten maar smijt je ze in de vuilbak en de nacht erna doe je geen oog dicht want alles blijft maar spoken door je hoofd. 
Heb op een oudejaarsavond eens met een tiener zitten praten die we er kunnen uithalen hebben zonder kleerscheuren, dan kan je niet naar huis gaan en gezellig gaan feesten, nee dan blijf je praten en praten en praten, die jongen overtuigen dat dit niet de oplossing is en dan neem je tijd, ook al moet je er een hele nacht blijven bijzitten en hun hand vasthouden en troosten en laten huilen. En nee, ik heb geen psychologie gestudeerd maar heb zelf kinderen.....en hoe je het ook draait of keert, wennen doet het nooit.....

----------

